# planning a fur meet



## Callia_Foxy (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm looking to plan my first fur meet the weekend of January 26th. I wasn't sure what part of the forums to put this in, so I thought the conventioneering part would be best. Anyhoo, my question is, is there anyone here who can offer advice in planning such an event? I've given myself a huge amount of time just to work out the kinks before the actual meet.

~Callia


----------



## Summercat (Dec 16, 2007)

Certainly! The first thing you need to do is decide the scope of the meet - are you talking an all day event, just a party, or just going to go see a movie?

Are you going to meet at your place? If so, what are the food arangements going to be? Will snacks be provided?

And first and foremost..

You are aware that the 26th of January is during Further Confusion, right?

Poke at me, either here or PM, about your location, and I'll see what advice I can offer.

~Bengaley Summercat
Doer of Things
Planner of Random Events for the Southern California Area.


----------

